# Dpreview: Tiny lens turns your smartphone camera into a microscope



## xps (Apr 3, 2014)

Just an good idea for under 3$....


http://connect.dpreview.com/post/1048488580/tiny-lens-turns-your-smartphone-camera-into-a-microscope?utm_campaign=internal-link&utm_source=news-list&utm_medium=text&ref=title_0_3


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks, but I'll keep using my real microscope…


----------

